# How thick is a 45lb plate?



## Spud (Nov 13, 2006)

Just wondering because I stacked 7 of them for box squats on my DE Squat day


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 13, 2006)

They vary.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 13, 2006)

Doesn't matter.  Just write down the number of plates you sat on.  When you box squat, always use those plates so that you have something to measure progress against.


----------



## Spud (Nov 13, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Doesn't matter.  Just write down the number of plates you sat on.  When you box squat, always use those plates so that you have something to measure progress against.



Sounds good.

Are the rubber coated ones that much taller? I think I used a mix of both. I doubt the difference in height will be significant though.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 13, 2006)

it depends on the brand.  some rubber coated plates are super thick (like the york training plates) and others are not.


----------

